# Tour de Houston - 3/17/2013



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone riding in this year's Tour de Houston that will be happening on 3-17-2013? 
I just registered for the 70 mile route.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks like someone put the course online via Garmin Connect


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

on the fence. how bad is traffic on the course? i imagine the terrain will be flat. btw, i did pedal through the pines last saturday. kicked my butt.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

bigV said:


> on the fence. how bad is traffic on the course? i imagine the terrain will be flat. btw, i did pedal through the pines last saturday. kicked my butt.


I did the ride last year and although it is a different course this year I was very impressed with the way HPD controlled the traffic. This is put on by the City of Houston and I imagine there will be a HPD squad car at each busy intersection.


----------



## monte18 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a beginner bike rider. Literally haven't been on a bike since I was 8 (now 34) and was considering the Tour de Houston 20 mile. Is it for beginners?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

monte18 said:


> I'm a beginner bike rider. Literally haven't been on a bike since I was 8 (now 34) and was considering the Tour de Houston 20 mile. Is it for beginners?


It is for everyone. It is a Charity Ride not a race.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I signed up for it last night. Debating my crazyness of doing the 75 mile route as I have been off my bike for 2 weeks because of illness


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just read that a cyclist died during the event, but there was very little info.

Cyclist dies during Tour de Houston | WOAI: San Antonio News


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

js1221 said:


> I just read that a cyclist died during the event, but there was very little info.
> 
> Cyclist dies during Tour de Houston | WOAI: San Antonio News


Wow, I have not heard that. I know that there was an ambulance dispatch for an injured rider around the second rest stop.


----------



## orlowskij (Aug 5, 2012)

There are a few (not many) more details in this article: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/texas/tour-de-houston-3-17-2013-a-301413.html

It was a pretty fun ride. HPD did a good job of controlling traffic for most of the ride (except for stopping the lead group at almost every stoplight in miles 10-20). The weather was nice too.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

js1221 said:


> I just read that a cyclist died during the event, but there was very little info.
> 
> Cyclist dies during Tour de Houston | WOAI: San Antonio News


Yeah I saw them doing CPR on the guy. It was at the top of a hill around mile 15ish or so.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

timeless said:


> Yeah I saw them doing CPR on the guy. It was at the top of a hill around mile 15ish or so.


Sure it wasn't an overpass? Other some underpasses along Allen Parkway, the overpass on Westpark, and also the Kemah Bridge, there were definitely no 'hills' on this years Tour De Houston routes.


----------

